# $500 budget gaming build



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2013)

I got an offer on my computer for $500 by my cousin. The $500 is going for a new build. Here is the list and LMK what you think. I will be using my Xigmatek hdt-s1283 heatsink. 

CPU - Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65...

Motherboard - ASRock H77M Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.c...

GPU - HIS H777QN1G2M IceQ X Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition V...

RAM - Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...

PSU - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 P...

Case - NZXT Source 210 Elite White Steel with painted int...

HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX - Newegg.co...


----------



## Jetster (Feb 18, 2013)

No frills budget build. Looks ok

What are you using it for and what resolution

The board has very little overclocking and the memory has no XMP settings


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> No frills budget build. Looks ok
> 
> What are you using it for and what resolution
> 
> The board has very little overclocking and the memory has no XMP settings



1440 x 900.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good build but could you squeeze in the I3?

Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65...


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Good build but could you squeeze in the I3?
> 
> Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65...



$45 over my budget with tax and shipping, yeah the i3 can do it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> $45 over my budget with tax and shipping, yeah the i3 can do it.



In all honesty, it would be 45$ well spent in the long run.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> In all honesty, it would be 45$ well spent in the long run.



I don't mind the $45 more, it will be an upgrade from an AMD x3 450 unlocked b50.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> I don't mind the $45 more, it will be an upgrade from an AMD x3 450 unlocked b50.



Yea the 2 core 4 thread CPU's are very good. I had a 2120 for a while and it was quite surprising when gaming on a 6950.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

In all honesty, Trinity would be a better build... A10-5800K is only $129 and will stomp on the i3 2105


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> In all honesty, Trinity would be a better build...



Bad info here. Post some CPU to CPU performance using a discrete card if you can find any that beat the I3 in gaming tests.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Bad info here. Post some CPU to CPU performance using a discrete card if you can find any that beat the I3 in gaming tests.



With the same GPU(7770), Trinty A10-5800K stomps on the i3-2120. I reviewed the A10-5800K against the 3220... Did you review anything? You giving bad info. I actually own both CPU's. I will be happy to perform benchies for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> With the same GPU(7770), Trinty A10-5800K stomps on the i3-2120. I reviewed the A10-5800K against the 3220... Did you review anything?



Every review I have seen favors the I3 series chips with a discrete card.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Every review I have seen favors the I3 series chips with a discrete card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/Capture100.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/Capture099.jpg



We could play with select benchmarks all day. I will be happy to run a quick benchmark suite at home. Processor and Gaming.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> We could play with select benchmarks all day. I will be happy to run a quick benchmark suite at home. Processor and Gaming.



Bottom line is that you are the only one arguing this. Plenty of other reviewers would favor the I3 if used with a GPU.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Bottom line is that you are the only one arguing this. Plenty of other reviewers would favor the I3 if used with a GPU.



Like I said. I have a 3220 and a A10-5800K. I will run processor scores and some gaming.... Please provide the link for the review you posted. Multi threading, A10-5800K will stomp the 2120


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Like I said. I have a 3220 and a A10-5800K. I will run processor scores and some gaming.... Please provide the link for the review you posted.








http://www.hardcoreware.net/amd-trinity-review/4/

The only thing 5800K has for it is yes without a GPU it will beat the I3 and it can be overclocked.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/Capture102.jpg
> 
> http://www.hardcoreware.net/amd-trinity-review/4/
> 
> The only thing 5800K has for it is yes without a GPU it will beat the I3 and it can be overclocked.



I am sure they did not use 13.2 Beta drivers in the testing. Ever think of that? LOL. What GPU did they use? Need more info...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I am sure they did not use 13.2 Beta drivers in the testing. Ever think of that?



What would 13.2 betas have to do with a CPU to CPU test not using onboard video?

Discrete GPU Gaming Performance
Although likely not the target market for someone buying a Trinity APU, we looked at performance of AMD's latest APU when paired with a high-end discrete GPU. The end result is a total loss for Trinity. If you're going to use processor graphics Trinity is a clear winner, but if you plan on pairing the APU with a high end discrete GPU you're much better off with the Core i3 3220.

Anandtechs review

EVEN IN THERE CONCLUSION!!!!



> The big exception to all of this is high-end gaming performance. *If you're planning on pairing a beefy GPU with a cheap CPU, you're much better off going with Intel than AMD at this point.* Single threaded performance is still far too important to most gaming workloads for the recommendation to be anything different.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

Brandon, they used a 6870 vs. 560 in one of your links. Did you look? Keep pulling. I will post some benchmarks later. The 2120 is NOT the 3220 BTW.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 18, 2013)

one again brandon shows his hate against AMD and love for intel. lol. its getting a bit old now brandon.


for 500$ trinity build would be good.  he can add another card to cfx with the onboard.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> one again brandon shows his hate against AMD and love for intel. lol. its getting a bit old now brandon.
> 
> 
> for 500$ trinity build would be good.  he can add another card to cfx with the onboard.



Das. I will re test with the same hardware... A10-5800K vs 3220..... When I get home..... When I did the review, I just benched with no GPU..... brandon acts like he actually tested them... LOL


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I am sure they did not use 13.2 Beta drivers in the testing. Ever think of that? LOL. What GPU did they use? Need more info...



Well Brandon has given 3 proofs to back his part of argument, we have seen none of yours, so why don't you look for some proofs (internet, self generated, projections from AMD, etc) and come back so we can have a proper argument? 

That said, I think we should take a long hard look at FX4300 if the mobo+4300 is cheaper than the mobo+2105, benchmarks gives them a close call (one edges over the other depending on game), but overclocked the FX4300 is pretty capable for other tasks too. 

Proof: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/gaming-processor-frame-rate-performance,review-32628-9.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> one again brandon shows his hate against AMD and love for intel. lol. its getting a bit old now brandon.
> 
> 
> for 500$ trinity build would be good.  he can add another card to cfx with the onboard.



LOL DDD, no just no. I show love for the faster system. Yes the 5800K makes for a nice HTPC and does OC nicely but the intel is the faster and maybe not by much but it still is the faster. Also it has a larger upgrade path (2500K/2600K/2700K/3570K/3770K) than the 5800K since its already the highest CPU in the FM2 range.

Once again DDD, I own 3 other AMD systems as crunchers so do not think I hate AMD.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Well Brandon has given 3 proofs to back his part of argument, we have seen none of yours, so why don't you look for some proofs (internet, self generated, projections from AMD, etc) and come back so we can have a proper argument?
> 
> That said, I think we should take a long hard look at FX4300 if the mobo+4300 is cheaper than the mobo+2105, benchmarks gives them a close call (one edges over the other depending on game), but overclocked the FX4300 is pretty capable for other tasks too.
> 
> Proof: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/gaming-processor-frame-rate-performance,review-32628-9.html



Can you F'in read. I am going to pit them up against each other later.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Can you F'in read. I am going to pit them up against each other later.



Cursing at a MOD will get you no were proving a point.



drdeathx said:


> Das. I will re test with the same hardware... A10-5800K vs 3220..... When I get home..... When I did the review, I just benched with no GPU..... brandon acts like he actually tested them... LOL



I never once said I tested them. I said going by almost all the reviews on the 5800K, WHEN USED WITH A DISCRETE GPU IT IS WISE TO GO WITH INTEL.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Can you F'in read. I am going to pit them up against each other later.



Well you posted faster than I manage to come up with my replies so ...

Also, I can feel tempers are rising from various participants. Any further there will be infractions


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I am done in this thread. camoxiong hopefully has enough info that he needs to pick whatever build suits him the best. It goes to show that DrDipshit can go to great lengths to argue something many other people have proved positive.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

Trinity takes over i3's with multi threading when I reviewed the A10-5800K.

As mentioned, I will enjoy pitting the 3220 against the A10-5800K. remember, the 2120 is NOT the 3220K. In real world benchmarks, the A10-5800K did very good against the i3 3220 when I tested both.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Regardless of if the A10 can outperform the i3 at stock, I'd always take the A10 because it overclocks like mad compared to the i3.  Actually, I'd go with the A8-5600K since it is about $20 cheaper than the A10, but overclocks pretty much just as well.  Both will do ~4.4GHz on the stock cooler with little to no voltage bump.  And since the OP said he was using a S1283, he could bump the voltage and probably hit 4.8GHz with ease.  Even if the i3 beats the Trinity setup at stock, the Trinity will win when you consider overclocking.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Regardless of if the A10 can outperform the i3 at stock, I'd always take the A10 because it overclocks like mad compared to the i3.  Actually, I'd go with the A8-5600K since it is about $20 cheaper than the A10, but overclocks pretty much just as well.  Both will do ~4.4GHz on the stock cooler with little to no voltage bump.  And since the OP said he was using a S1834, he could bump the voltage and probably hit 4.8GHz with ease.  Even if the i3 beats the Trinity setup at stock, the Trinity will win when you consider overclocking.



Excellent point on the $20 savings plus motherboards are cheaper too. OP can cut the cost down more and have a better cost per performance solution. I got 5GHz out of A10-5800K


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2013)

dont know which one to pick now


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/A10-5800K-vs-Core-i3-3220-CPU-Review/1646/19

AMD is better in gaming without discrete graphics card(its faster than GT 440)

Intel is faster in general processing performance. so pair any discrete card higher than GT 440(in both cpus) and Intel is your choice.

EDIT: by the way, this is the i3-3220, the a10 might actually be better than i3-2105. im not sure

EDIT2: indeed the a10 is better according to this site. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i3-2105-vs-AMD-A10-5800K

EDIT3: based on what i've read *i3-3220 > A10-5800K > i3-2xxx*


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 18, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/A10-5800K-vs-Core-i3-3220-CPU-Review/1646/19
> 
> AMD is better in gaming without discrete graphics card(its faster than GT 440)
> 
> ...



In everday benchmarks, A10-5800K trades blows with the i3 3220. The i3 2120 is not as good so A10-5300K is better all around...... IMO

A10-5800K traded blows with the 3220K, In PC Mark, excel, Photoshop, Cinebench, passmark, the A10-5800K won. It will beat the i3 2120 even more with more L2 Cache.

Either choice won't be bad but Trinity will do pretty damn good with multithreading with the new Piledriver cores and the new instruction set. If you want to hold tight, I could have a handful of real world and synthetic benchmarks done against the 3220 by Wed. evening. If you can't wait, I will still run them... Don't get me wrong, I am not an AMD fanboy. 2 of my main rigs are Intel 3770K and 3930K. I have the A10-5800K as a home theater and tested/reviewed it. I was pretty dam impressed for a $129 APU.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> In everday benchmarks, A10-5800K trades blows with the i3 3220. The i3 2120 is not as good so A10-5300K is better all around...... IMO
> 
> A10-5800K traded blows with the 3220K, In PC Mark, excel, Photoshop, Cinebench, passmark, the A10-5800K won. It will beat the i3 2120 even more with more L2 Cache.
> 
> Either choice won't be bad but Trinity will do pretty damn good with multithreading with the new Piledriver cores and the new instruction set. If you want to hold tight, I could have a handful of real world and synthetic benchmarks done against the 3220 by Wed. evening. If you can't wait, I will still run them... Don't get me wrong, I am not an AMD fanboy. 2 of my main rigs are Intel 3770K and 3930K. I have the A10-5800K as a home theater and tested/reviewed it. I was pretty dam impressed for a $129 APU.




I'm not in a hurry to build one yet, because my cousin haven't pay me yet. Thank you, I will wait for the benchmarks.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 18, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> CPU - Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65...



A lot of people were talking about the  A10-5800K. However, I would shoot for the Piledriver X6 FX 6300. Performs equivalent to the i3 Ivy Bridge in games, whilst demonishing it in everything else.


Costs the same as the i3 Ivy Bridge
Has better upgrade path than Intel's lineup
Performs virtually the same as the i3 Ivy Bridge in todays games
Will perform better than i3 Ivy Bridge in future games
Will demolinish the i3 virtually all non-gaming tasks
Overclocks further and easier

The FX 6300 is the sensible choice. IMO.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you considered the el-cheapo pentium G series based on Ivy? I recently tried the g2020 and as long as you pair it with dedicated graphics it should do you fine. it's like an i3 minus the HT. Still has the 3mb l3 cache.

Intel Pentium G2020 Ivy Bridge 2.9GHz LGA 1155 55W...


----------



## d1nky (Feb 18, 2013)

gaming is his main aim so why not better gfx and cheaper cpu? (like me lol) p.s I had the 7770 for a couple weeks and returned it, it crawled through new 3dmark and 7950 breezes it, especially mild oc


----------



## Jetster (Feb 18, 2013)

Ether one would be fine.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 19, 2013)

HalfAHertz said:


> Have you considered the el-cheapo pentium G series based on Ivy? I recently tried the g2020 and as long as you pair it with dedicated graphics it should do you fine. it's like an i3 minus the HT. Still has the 3mb l3 cache.
> 
> Intel Pentium G2020 Ivy Bridge 2.9GHz LGA 1155 55W...



will the Pentium G Series bottleneck a 7770 or a 7850?


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 19, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> will the Pentium G Series bottleneck a 7770 or a 7850?



7850 is much faster than 7770. 7850 can also OC better. 7850 have 256 bit memory vs 128 on 7770. The difference is huge especially if you want AA.

Yes Pentium will bottleneck on some games but not all. 

Go for i3/5 3xxx if you got the funds, go with AMD 5600k/5800k if you want to OC + integrated GPU, go with FX 6xxx if you want no GPU and more processing power. 

If you are satisfied with playing games on medium settings then just go with the 5800k, OC your RAM as high as you can along with your CPU and GPU. That'll save you the most money.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 21, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> 7850 is much faster than 7770. 7850 can also OC better. 7850 have 256 bit memory vs 128 on 7770. The difference is huge especially if you want AA.
> 
> Yes Pentium will bottleneck on some games but not all.
> 
> ...



I switch my mind to a amd phenom ii x4 965


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 22, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> I switch my mind to a amd phenom ii x4 965



Great CPU and should hit 4 ghz or more too 
I think the only problem with the Phenom II that I encountered was it didn't run Star Craft 2 as good as Intel but was still very playable.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 22, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> I switch my mind to a amd phenom ii x4 965



$30-$40 more gets you a newer architecture and two more cores (Piledriver FX 6300).  Phenom II X4 965 isn't a move I'd recommend if your budget can stretch $30-40.

If you look hard enough, you could can even find the Phenom II X6 cheaper than the Phenom II X4 965 too.


AMD Phenom II X6 1055T $89.99
AMD Piledriver FX X6 6300 $129.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7683952&CatId=4431
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904562&CatId=7339


----------

